# What do you think of my proposal ? I would like something done



## Ganjapacio (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello gardeners  I 'd do something like this (perhaps loaded with picture ), what do you think about my proposal ? ventilation will have to solve , but I would like to know if you like it or advise me


----------



## un named (Dec 3, 2011)

i think it could be good but how does the top ones get direct light or is that what the light hanging in the middle does?


----------



## Ganjapacio (Dec 3, 2011)

there would be two and I have 2 options , but I heard that the luminosity decreases cooltobe

Perhaps, the middle three lamps


----------



## AndyK (Dec 19, 2011)

Its way inefficient. Yeah you could grow nice plants but I promise you could get much better yields using 2400 watts in a different set up.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bullshit 'cause no vertical dimensions.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont think you need those lights on the outsides


----------



## dankalotta (Dec 20, 2011)

the lights on the outside would only be good if you put another wall on the outsides of them too might as well use 360 around the light


----------



## tibberous (Dec 23, 2011)

It's retarded. Putting lights on the outside completely defeats the purpose of vertical, which is to use as much of the lights area as possible.

The plants go around the lights. The only time it would make sense to put the lights around the plants is if you had some legal limit and an assload of money and were trying to grow giants.


----------



## SirLancelot (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know for sure as I've never grown like this, but I'd imagine your gonna get some funky looking plants because of the way they will grow towards the light. but I could be very very wrong...

Fuck it dude no one knows for sure. Try it and find out what works best


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't see what's wrong with it, in time the lights will be full used, I think it would grow monster.

I hope your ceiling is fairly high though


----------



## abrownmn (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree with Andy, inefficent..It would work but its silly. Set the plants up in a circle or however around the lights and hang all the lights in the middle. If you could I would do a mix of MH and HPS and have the rotating to get the best spectrum and intensity all around. No matter what your gonna be getting big yields with that much potential so do what you like. All that will need great cooling, ventilation etc etc...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 24, 2011)

Try this:

X = Light
O = Plant (grow trees or alternately just run a bunch of smaller)

Not 100% efficiency, but pretty good especially if you put reflectors in the corners.




X O X
O X O
X O X


----------



## not4n (Dec 25, 2011)

fill in the gaps and ditch the two lights on the side...you be better off with supplemental light such as cfl's or something (on the sides) I personally would just throw 2 or 3 600w/hps' horizontally and fill ur garden....prolly more efficient and a faster turn-over rate....why wait to get 'monster plants' when you can rock a few more and produce more, more frequently. stay within ur legal limit but there has to be a better way than that.


----------



## not4n (Dec 25, 2011)

I hate christmas......but i love pagan holidays (xmas, easter, and so forth!!!


----------



## Rhyspect (Jan 27, 2012)

you won't get any light onto your top plants at all, it's because your light's are going to be lower than the edge of the bucket's you'r better off with cfl's strip lights, look into aquarium lighting for a bit of an idea.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

Suspending a bare bulb horizontally makes no sense.


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 27, 2012)

When going vertical, go all vertical. Those horizontal bulbs at the sides makes little sense to me as HID puts out almost no light from the tips, maybe add them to the vertical height instead (4 bulbs in center instead of 2?).

If you have several plants surrounding vertically hung bulbs, add reflective surface as close as possible behind the plants (the walls).


----------

